# Women if you gotta choose between being an owned stepford wife or being a thot which do you choose?



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> It's interesting that in your example, the wife is the one that is owned and the ho is the one that is free. In real life, prostitutes are property of their pimps with no actual rights, while housewives have rights as well as the freedom to leave their marriage.
> 
> Feminist propaganda is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> ...


Different poisons. You're just meat either way.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ms. Aligned said:


> It has nothing to do with prostitution, right? Idk where/why that association is being made... 🤔


I think if people reference Ho, it's short for the word whore. Which is a derogatory word that is used for prostitution.

Though I'm using the word within the reference of the sentence. Because if we're talking sailor information it could be a destination, "Land Ho, or westward Ho." lol. It can also be used as a command for horse riding. Then my brain would do a full stop for Holmium because seriously my brain can and does go down the list of Ho references.

Given the bell curve of averages and that the second phrase for Ho is hardly used much anymore I assumed the first reaction of the interjection from the dictionary is being used.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> Eh the reference was because in the other thread we were discussing that Andrew Tate dude who said he believes his wife is property hence the whole 'stepford wife' reference.
> 
> Eh It was a spoof of the situation.
> 
> ...


We have new neighbours in our building from France, mother and daughter. We invited them for dinner the other day and I made my Indonesian inspired special. Throughout they kept making a bunch of judgmental comments on us. Early on, the daughter commented that I made my poor wife slave away for them. The mother gave her a dirty look and said she's just a good wife. A while later, my wife joked with me, saying that this is the only good meal I know how to make and that she's a better cook. Their tune changed. Daughter says I'm a wonderful man. Mother calls my wife lazy.

I'm glad my wife doesn't understand French. That shit pissed me off. Some feminists and traditionalists make it sound like they're about the good fight. Really they just look down on people who live differently to them.

Your post triggered that memory. I found it odd of you to post this since if memory serves right, you're not in either camp.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> It has nothing to do with prostitution, right? Idk where/why that association is being made... 🤔





NIHM said:


> I think if people reference Ho, it's short for the word whore. Which is a derogatory word that is used for prostitution.
> 
> Though I'm using the word within the reference of the sentence. Because if we're talking sailor information it could be a destination, "Land Ho, or westward Ho." lol
> 
> Given the bell curve of averages and that the second phrase for Ho is hardly used much anymore I assumed the first reaction of the interjection from the dictionary is being used.


I think, what @0.M.I.A.0 might also be getting at, is that you don't HAVE to be a ho to get called a ho?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Ms. Aligned said:


> It has nothing to do with prostitution, right? Idk where/why that association is being made... 🤔







__





Urban Dictionary: Thot


Be gone




www.urbandictionary.com





Ho = whore = prostitute.

Not too far fetched.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DOGSOUP said:


> I think, what @0.M.I.A.0 might also be getting at, is that you don't HAVE to be a ho to get called a ho?


True, I think the use of the term can be slung around a lot by both sexes to degrade or to encourage. The newest part of socializing is for friends to go up to another girl they trust and exclaim my ho or bitch in a term of endearment. It's strange and I still get used to the new social context of learning from the normals.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Huh, after listening to so much rap, I just assumed it referred to a promiscuous female, didn't think they had to be a professional.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

NIHM said:


> True, I think the use of the term can be slung around a lot by both sexes to degrade or to encourage. The newest part of socializing is for friends to go up to another girl they trust and exclaim my ho or bitch in a term of endearment. It's strange and I still get used to the new social context of learning from the normals.


Yea I am also a bit confused because I never thought being called a ho or whatever meant a person is literally a prostitute, more often than not it means a person might sleep around a lot but isn't financially compensated for it.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Necrofantasia said:


> Different poisons. You're just meat either way.


You're only a piece of meat if you get treated like one. And that isn't necessarily true for either.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

The poisons presented in this scenario aren't equivalent if you don't have the livelihood stakes.

If my choices are fucking who I choose and being tied to a controlling manchild it's kind of a no brainer. Slut all the way.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DOGSOUP said:


> Yea I am also a bit confused because I never thought being called a ho or whatever meant a person is literally a prostitute, more often than not it means a person might sleep around a lot but isn't financially compensated for it.


I thought the derogatory term for that was slut. I had an (ex?)friend who was jealous of a girl who slept around a lot and she used that whore and ho in a conversation with a group of us. I looked up and corrected her, saying you mean slut. Even though I don't like to use either term to make fun of anyone. She wrinkled her nose at me and we're probably not close anymore. I find my autistic brain with no filter does that. Given that I don't follow normal social protocols for fitting in. Though being an unbiased observer of the group that can't lie easily I pointed out that I thought she was probably acting jealous or envious because this girl has picked up a man she had her eyes on was the reason for the derogatory slang term to be used. It wasn't meant to hurt her feelings but she did get hurt by the comment.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

NIHM said:


> I thought the derogatory term for that was slut. I had an (ex?)friend who was jealous of a girl who slept around a lot and she used that whore and ho in a conversation with a group of us. I looked up and corrected her, saying you mean slut. Even though I don't like to use either term to make fun of anyone. She wrinkled her nose at me and we're probably not close anymore. I find my autistic brain with no filter does that. Given that I don't follow normal social protocols for fitting in. Though being an unbiased observer of the group that can't lie easily I pointed out that I thought she was probably acting jealous or envious because this girl has picked up a man she had her eyes on was the reason for the derogatory slang term to be used. It wasn't meant to hurt her feelings but she did get hurt by the comment.


People do this all the time. A boy acting soft? ***! Girl has short hair and plays sports? *****! Ooh, the best one I've heard yet. Man wearing Sikh turban? Terrorist! I find that one the most hilarious because it's not even true to the stereotype. I can't lie, I partake, but only in jest. I would never use exaggeration to hurt someone or tarnish their name.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Necrofantasia said:


> The poisons presented in this scenario aren't equivalent if you don't have the livelihood stakes.
> 
> If my choices are fucking who I choose and being tied to a controlling manchild it's kind of a no brainer. Slut all the way.


This reminded me. There are dynamics where you get the worst of both worlds. I know a couple where the girlfriend works 7 days a week, comes home to cook and clean for her boyfriend who plays games all day. She hands him her paycheck on payday and he gives her an allowance out of her own money. She has to pay the bills, rent, and buy groceries out of her allowance too. The guy grew up with one of my close friends, who's way too gentle hearted to put guys like this in his place. The one time I went to his house(technically her house since she pays the rent), she made lasagna. The guy didn't like it so he threw the plate in her face and she had to go to the emergency room. I wanted to smash his face in but my friends held me back. Apparently the last time someone smashed his teeth over the way he treats her, he pressed charges and his girlfriend backed him. I have never felt as sorry for someone as I did for that girl. Don't know their full story. Can't for the life of me understand why she's loyal to him. If you meet her, she's unbelievably sweet.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> This reminded me. There are dynamics where you get the worst of both worlds. I know a couple where the girlfriend works 7 days a week, comes home to cook and clean for her boyfriend who plays games all day. She hands him her paycheck on payday and he gives her an allowance out of her own money. She has to pay the bills, rent, and buy groceries out of her allowance too. The guy grew up with one of my close friends, who's way too gentle hearted to put guys like this in his place. The one time I went to his house(technically her house since she pays the rent), she made lasagna. The guy didn't like it so he threw the plate in her face and she had to go to the emergency room. I wanted to smash his face in but my friends held me back. Apparently the last time someone smashed his teeth over the way he treats her, he pressed charges and his girlfriend backed him. I have never felt as sorry for someone as I did for that girl. Don't know their full story. Can't for the life of me understand why she's loyal to him. If you meet her, she's unbelievably sweet.


All in the name of love amirite?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> It has nothing to do with prostitution, right? Idk where/why that association is being made... 🤔


OP didn’t make any stipulations for the THOT. Us wives had to have a short bald husband and feed his ass cold cuts or whatever lol. I am confused, shocked, and hurt over this.

But my mind automatically went to prostitution because the question was set up as this or that of two extremes. So I assumed we weren’t talking about a moderate woman who works a normal job and has sex with whoever she wants.

I just assumed the question was for two extreme polar opposites, both of which would come with some pain points.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> You're only a piece of meat if you get treated like one. And that isn't necessarily true for either.


Nah, if you ignore platitudes and sweet nothings 75% of the time you're just meat to be handled and used or a prop for someone's personal narrative.
Folks will say anything just to get what they want, doesn't mean they respect you or are capable of giving a shit about you.
Humanity is predatory and fickle.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

* There’s nothing wrong with being short and bald. Just trying to make a point.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> People do this all the time. A boy acting soft? *! Girl has short hair and plays sports? ***! Ooh, the best one I've heard yet. Man wearing Sikh turban? Terrorist! I find that one the most hilarious because it's not even true to the stereotype. I can't lie, I partake, but only in jest. I would never use exaggeration to hurt someone or tarnish their name.


I always find it a curious subject to study. The preferences we examine as a whole and are taught "this is safe." When in fact from empirical data collected I'm more likely to be assaulted by a white male because I'm a white blonde female. A social experiment that the FBI did. This doesn't mean that there aren't outliers within that data. Still, when jogging down a path in the woods the quiet unassuming weak male I passed in his mid-20s adjusting his bike chain has a higher chance of hurting me than the black male that weighs twice his size. Even now I've seen circulating studies where they show females two pictures, one is the serial killer Ted Bundy and the other is a minority actor. The females primarily chose the white male to date. It was like 86% of them picked Ted Bundy. I would like to see the sample size of females they asked across college campuses for causality but it's still a study that was done. Let's face it an entire town in Colorado testified for him, that he couldn't have done it because he was just too nice a fellow. They also used another minority but better looking and the females would pick the more handsome male, which was the night stalker who brutalized in California. When comparing Ted to the Nightstalker, Ted won. Still the "who is "more" dangerous challenge," fails most Americans.

Though when I did partake in studies like this in college (once) I liked picking the more exotic option in the late 90s before 9/11, I would like to think I would still pick those options after 9/11. I hands down would pick the Sikh, probably because I'm fascinated about learning about new cultures. I've always been an odd nut though. However, when provided an option that looked like my father I hands down would pick that male (dark eyes, dark hair, olive skin) he was Italian looking being that my father is Swiss/Italian. I didn't think I had a type but apparently, I did. As much as I want to be excited about being in the 14% that would not pick Ted. I do have my failures, so I might have accidentally picked John Joseph Gotti Jr., in another lifetime. I hoped I wouldn't be so naive to pick someone like that but I did. The photo they used was below.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> We have new neighbours in our building from France, mother and daughter. We invited them for dinner the other day and I made my Indonesian inspired special. Throughout they kept making a bunch of judgmental comments on us. Early on, the daughter commented that I made my poor wife slave away for them. The mother gave her a dirty look and said she's just a good wife. A while later, my wife joked with me, saying that this is the only good meal I know how to make and that she's a better cook. Their tune changed. Daughter says I'm a wonderful man. Mother calls my wife lazy.
> 
> I'm glad my wife doesn't understand French. That shit pissed me off. Some feminists and traditionalists make it sound like they're about the good fight. Really they just look down on people who live differently to them.
> 
> Your post triggered that memory. I found it odd of you to post this since if memory serves right, you're not in either camp.


Ok background adds more perspective for where I triggered you.

As I said was spoof playing off of that guy.

Side note you should probably know I consider my most important job I ever had in my entire life was when I was able to be a stay at home mother to my children. In my case I do not look back as fondly on being a stay at home wife. As later when kids went to school and I wanted to work I had alotta fights to work outside the home. Ex hubs thought I should be fulfilled forever in a role at home even if there were no kids at home during day full time to care for. I WANTED to work again. His view was I should have more kids . We already had 3 combined during a recession in mid twenties, eh yeah no thanks. This became the beginning of the end of our marriage. I do not look down on people who can afford to stay home and WANT to serve a spouse or children. I just also firmly do not stand by trying to force any spouse who wishes to not be in that role at any given point in it if they do not want to. When my kids were all littles I loved and cherished my time at home with them and all the adventures we had. It was a very fulfilling time period in my life. As soon as they were all in school it was like all I could hear were clocks ticking in the background.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Necrofantasia said:


> All in the name of love amirite?


Sadly, love is often blind. But it's not that simple. The guy is also a master manipulator. My close friend who grew up with him was in love with this guy's sister. He dated her for about two weeks until he found out she was the local slut. This guy has used this to manipulate my friend into doing him all sorts of favours for more than 2 decades.



Necrofantasia said:


> Nah, if you ignore sweet nothings 75% of the time you're just meat to be handled and used.
> Folks will say anything just to get what they want, doesn't mean they respect you or are capable of giving a shit about you.
> Humanity is predatory and fickle.


I don't know the numbers. I'd like to think that more than 25% of people are sincere. But either way, I think that far too many people see kindness as a weakness.


----------

